# Replacement Nocks for Carbon Express Predator II



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

I have used them (cx nocks) and predator II's, but would recommend getting bulldog nock collars to fit them because the end of the shafts split when you smack them together in the target.


----------



## Don_Go (Oct 9, 2011)

Or cut your own collars (nock and tip end) from very short sections cut from aluminum arrows. Glue them on with 2 Ton epoxy and your arrows will last essentially forever. A list of common aluminum arrow IDs and ODs is attached, since I could not find a link to the original poster.

.246 ID arrows used to be the most common carbon size, most nocks will be that size. I think that if you rub them on your nose before insertion (to lightly oil them), that any of them will work fine. 

View attachment arrowshafts.pdf


----------



## StalkingWolf (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks for the replys. I was a little concerned that the .246 ID nocks might cause the shaft to crack or split. I have not had any problems with them so far.

Thanks


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

Don go, did you measure the I.D. of all those shafts? If so, that is awesome- you cannot find that information anywhere that I know of! I have heard that the number on aluminum arrows that are listed as xx/64s as first part by .XX for the last part are not always exact and have been trying to find out this information for a while.


----------



## Don_Go (Oct 9, 2011)

I did not measure them all, that page was posted on archerytalk some time ago. 

You can calculate any numbered aluminum arrow's OD and ID.
for XXYY, first two are OD in 64ths of an inch. Second two are wall thickness in thousandths of an inch.

OD =XX/64, ID = OD-2 * (.0YY) Don't forget to subtract two times the wall thickness. (BTDT)

For some reason the measured IDs on the 24yy shafts I have used run smaller than the formula predicts by a few thousandths.

I have found that you typically want the aluminum arrow's ID about .005 bigger than the shaft you are footing to allow for glue.


----------

